# My hav is driving me crazy- help!



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

This crazy dog (19 weeks old) is driving me crazy! He's got allll kinds of toys, and he could care less about them. All he wants to play with is anything that's not his!! My 19 month old has a special blanket/stuffed animal that he carries around with him, and Frosty is constantly going after it. Any toy that the kids leave on the floor is immediately absconded with. I even tried to get him some toys that were similar to the ones he was going after, but he doesn't care. I have to leave all the doors to the bedrooms shut because any toy in the kids' bedrooms is fair game for him. But my kids want to play in their rooms, of course, and I don't like them playing in there alone with the door shut (they're 19 months & 4 yrs) so either the dog is in his ex-pen all the time, or the kids can't play with any of their toys. I had wanted everybody to mesh together as a family, but it's really hard with I'm *constantly* taking stuff from the dog! He literally won't leave anything alone. I try not to chase or play tug-of-war when he gets something he's not supposed to have, but I also can't just let him steal things and run off and chew them up! I've taught him "leave it," but he ignores that more often than not when it comes to certain toys. Please- HELP!!

aak


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I feel your pain. I don't think there is a human toy in this house that doesn't have puppy tooth marks in it. Sam (Hav) is 16 months old and my youngest is 2 1/2 yrs. That baby saliva is irresistible to him. Anything that the kids put in there mouths Sam loves including clothes and jackets. Sam will watch to see what they are playing with and wait until they put it down and he steals it, as they watch. They, of course, scream and yell and chase him. Which is what Sam wanted to do. Hav's are too smart. Sam is starting to leave most of the toys alone. But it takes time and patience. I use "that's not Yours" and give him one of his toys. In stead of closing their bedroom door. I lean a gate against it. The kids can move the gate but Sam can't get through. Sorry I don't know of any quick fix.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was going to suggest the same thing. Gates on the kids doors so they can play and you can watch them. He's just being a puppy. I dona't have any human toddlers at home, but Kodi and Shelby play by stealing the other one's toy. Probably a little bored and just wants some extra attention. And you know how much they love kids! If there is a certain time of day he does this, maybe you can get the kids involved with some playtime. They are so much fun! (Kids and puppies)


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

When my dog drives me crazy I exercise him more. He is good as gold when he has had 3 walks and played frisbe in a days time. He also has to have a long nap in the am and a long nap in Pm and then I really don't have much problem with him along has I do these things.

Maybe Frosty is taking the other kids toys because he thinks it is play and he can he some attention?

Lynn


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks, you guys. I think you're all right. He thinks it's a game, he's being a puppy, and he could use more exercise. I just wondered if there was anything specific I could do, or if I just have to grin and bear it. I'll just try to be patient and also think about the gates.

Any other suggestions welcome!

aak


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy did this too,but most with my little boys play balls.I very firmly scolded him with a "no" and promptly took it from him.I know it can be hard with little ones underfoot,but hang in there,it will get better.They can be real stinkers sometimes,but make sure you avoid a chase......they love that!I never would chase Quincy down to get a toy back.I think Quincy would love that most of all!Keep your chin up!


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

Exercise is my solution too... 

Ozzy destroyed a pair of my shoes yeasterday when I wasn't looking. He was just into everything he shouldn't be. At lunch I took him out for a nice 35 minute long walk. He came home pooped and slept most fo the afternoon then when my husband got home at 5 he perked up again.

He loves his walks and I love him quiet afterwards.

They are puppies and have a ton of energy. They need to find some way to re-direct it. If they have no outlet they start getting into things.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with Lynn and Susan. Houston goes for two walks a day and when he doesn't he acts a little stir crazy. I also think that stuff animal thing is just natural and he will out grow it. My niece came over with her little teddy bear and Houston went nuts. He thought it was a new toy for him. Boy was he disappointed when Mommy told him "NO" 

I guess that would be like someone bringing a bottle of wine to my house and telling me that I cannot drink it. I would be bumbed........LOL


----------

